# What cars have you come from?



## blindswelledrat (Mar 19, 2008)

I was curious as to whether Nissans marketing with the GTR had been successful.
From what I can gather they have aimed the GTR at new customers as oppose to the die-hard people who welcome tuning and the like.
Presumably the aim being to get away from that image and take sales from Porsche and other prestige marques.
So has it worked?
For those with orders-what other cars have you owned, and are there people who are buying one that would never buy a previous incarnation?

For me my last 3 cars were CLK, Maserati 4200 and an Evo8fq plus the family Volvo XC90.
I love all cars thus I have no affinity to any brand or type of car.
However, Idefinitely would not have paid 50k for the R34 Skyline. I dont know why.
How about everyone else.


----------



## Sayen (Nov 7, 2007)

Mazda RX-8 HP


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello,
This is my first post on the GTR forum.To answer your question, i have just sold a 997 turbo, and am thinking of ordering a GT-R.The Porsche was just a phenominal car in straight line performance, with magnificent quality and panache about it.The only problem for me with the car, was how much money i had sat in it.At the end of the day, its whatever makes you happy, and i was just not happy with the financial side of things.I saw my first GT-R in the flesh yesterday, and have been told to expect a first quarter 2010 delivery, so i am thinking of wether to order one.Has anybody else who has owned a 911 turbo, had a drive in a GT-R?.Really interested in real world opinions on the car.Ive had a passion for the Jap cars over the last 10 years or so, mainly Evos, so i feel slightly compelled to give the GT-R serious thought, and not pull the wool over my own eyes in blinkered fashion, thinking i had the ultimate in the 997 turbo.I am hoping Nissan have hit the nail on the head with this car, as so much has been, written, said and hyped.For me,its the performance per pound that attracts me.Ive become tight in my old age.Still mulling it over before i order, as it will be an order and forget it situation.Also interested in what others will be coming from,to, the GT-R.Regards, SIMON.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

just got rid of my big old A8 and took the Evo Viii back off the missus lol.
She now hates me as she has been lumbered with a VW T5 :thumbsup:

Funnily enough been missing the r33 vspec i had 9 years ago


----------



## Adrey (Dec 8, 2007)

2007 Corvette Zo6..


----------



## B19KAL (Aug 23, 2007)

Audi RS4 Cabrio. Its up for sale just now. Thought i'd get rid of it just now as its summer. Plus my wife is getting her Audi TT S next month so i'll be happy to drive that until the GTR arrives!


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Audi A6 4.2. Had an WRX before that and still miss it. Bought the Audi to get more space due to our family growing. My wife got an MPV now so can go smaller and faster again.


----------



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

CLS55AMG - The most comfortable hooligan out there! As good as 500BHP and over 500 Torques so preparing me hopefuly for the GTR. M3 before that


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

Had M3 convertible - sold at end of warranty to prepare for new M3 coupe I'd been waiting for 2yrs for. Chickened out given the bad press and vibes and thankful now as losing 10k within months. 
Wife then got me into a new landrover disco for family reasons but to save for the GTR sold this and have just bought a 52 plate TT coupe - feel a bit of a girl, but should have bottomed out on price, so more cash to go towards the GTR!


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Currently 350Z - but GT-R is not a replacement - its an addition....


----------



## bignig (Apr 3, 2008)

Porsche 911C2 convertible


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

Forged Evo 8(400+bhp) and jeep cherokee currently

driven a friends 550bhp R34 though
back from aberdeen it was a blast


----------



## 09SpecV (Dec 21, 2007)

410bhp Impreza STI MY03 to 400bhp EVO IX which i'm hoping to keep and make the GTR an addition to, while strip and spec EVO IX for track use.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Ford Mundano TDCI for doing the hard miles during the week and a 1,200cc Kawasaki engined Stuart Taylor Motorsport for the weekend. 450kgs and 180+ bhp  

Had a high power R33 GT-R before that and a collection of Scoobs and Evo's before  

The Stuart Taylor is going before the R35 arrives so if anyone fancies an absolute hoot on road or track then PM me for the spec.


----------



## kraath (Feb 20, 2008)

Honda S2000

I always liked the Skylines but on all previous models the right hand drive was the main NO for me. Also from asking around a bit it is not easy to get parts, repair, service and TÜV for one in Germany.
As i am a busy enough person, i want the full service at a close retail dealer.
I really like this version but i need to drive it first and get convinced it is better than the Audi S4. Otherwise that will be my new car.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

355 spider for the summer, scooby p1 (mod'd) for me and scooby wr1 for my wife. also have old escort rs and a mk1 golf gti convertible. just sold the testarossa and 300zx and thinking about what next to play with - have always fancied a 246gts dino, m3 csl or maybe another supe - will just take my time and check out whats out there...


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

2007 911 C2s

Kp


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

Noble M400 via Noble GTO-3R, HSV GTS-R , TVR Tuscan,TVR Cerbera,TVR Griff 500,TVR Griff 4 ltr, Honda CRX VTi, Honda CRX 1.6i-16 Fiesta XR2 and Ford Escort. Wife/family has Disco 3 HSE ( dead against it originally but hate to say it ....its bloody lovely!)


----------



## J.A. (Mar 26, 2008)

F430 Spyder and BMW M3


----------



## exoprotoss (Mar 12, 2008)

Renault 19, Subaru Impreza, BMW M3 E46 and Porsche Cayenne Turbo


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

kpkpkp said:


> 2007 911 C2s
> 
> Kp


Almost snap! It was so nearly Cobalt!!

2006 911 C2S Aerokit but in Guards Red with Carrera Classic wheels!  

...Mad


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

UK Supra and now EVO 1X FQ340 which has to be sold :bawling: so I can afford the GTR in 15 months time :clap: got to drive 1.4 Corsa until Sept 2009 :sadwavey:


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

I drive an 06 Mitsubishi Animal L200 on a daily basis and have a 700bhp Mitsubishi GTO which has had the price of a new GTR spent on it. The GTR is going to be an addition not a replacement.

I also have an 07 Harley Davidson Fatboy which I'm loving at the moment, my midlife crisis is in full swing now I've got the GTR ordered.


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

Mazda RX-8 and a 
240sx with a RB25


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

I've had a '97 Supra Twin-Turbo RZ-S for the last 10 years. I never intended to keep it this long but I couldn't see any reason to change it - until the R35 was announced.

Needless to say, I'm holding on to the Supra. It will have done close to 200,000 miles by the time the GT-R arrives in December 2009. I will NEVER sell it. In fact, I like it so much that my biggest worry about the GT-R is it won't seem worth the extra money when compared to the Supra (which is probably worth £1000 now) - especially if Swiss Frank is to be believed.


----------



## GT-R Cowboy (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm shifting out of 10 years with BMW. Most recently and most fun--E60 M5 heavily modified. Outstanding car but got tired of having evo's and sti's sneak past me on Miller Motorsports Park's 24 turns. Solution: Bye bye M5, :sadwavey: Hello GT-R. :clap: Along the way, I moved my wife from a 330 xi to the new IS-F which is a great backup to the Skyline. (My wife still doesn't know that the F is not a typical Lexus :nervous: ) Other rides are below.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

GT-R Cowboy said:


> My wife still doesn't know that the F is not a typical Lexus :nervous:


Doesn't she get a fright every time she presses the accelerator then?


----------



## GT-R Cowboy (Apr 4, 2008)

supraman said:


> Doesn't she get a fright every time she presses the accelerator then?


Nope. The F has a real jekyl/hyde personality. If you just jump in the car and put it in automatic, the car will smoothly rattle through its 8 gears. In this mode she would describe it as "peppy". On the other hand, if you get in, go to manual shift mode, lose VSC, push the "sport" button and drop the hammer down, all hell breaks loose. Not quite as intense as the M5 but close. When the F hits 3500 RPM the exhaust note turns into a deep growl up through about 5000. 

The wifey isn't aware of the beast mode, nor is she interested in it.


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

Range Rover Sport HSE for big miles, BMW M X5, BMW M3 CSL, 700 BHP 1993Supra (sungle Turbo), 350z MK 1. Possibly, GT-R 35


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

GT-R Cowboy said:


> Nope. The F has a real jekyl/hyde personality. If you just jump in the car and put it in automatic, the car will smoothly rattle through its 8 gears. In this mode she would describe it as "peppy". On the other hand, if you get in, go to manual shift mode, lose VSC, push the "sport" button and drop the hammer down, all hell breaks loose. Not quite as intense as the M5 but close. When the F hits 3500 RPM the exhaust note turns into a deep growl up through about 5000.
> 
> The wifey isn't aware of the beast mode, nor is she interested in it.


Cool. Sounds perfect.


----------



## neils45 (Mar 28, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> Currently 350Z - but GT-R is not a replacement - its an addition....


same here...but might get rid of the 350...just cant quite make my mind up yet


----------



## Swiss Frank (Apr 29, 2008)

> In fact, I like it so much that my biggest worry about the GT-R is it won't seem worth the extra money when compared to the Supra (which is probably worth £1000 now) - especially if Swiss Frank is to be believed.

Heheh, I don't asked to be _believed_, but being considered is always nice.

The JZA80 is an old car, sir, and yours more than most. When I got the M5 in '99, my 1995 Supra seemed somewhat primitive (though I still drove it 50%). Your real fate is probably worse than you can imagine: the R35 will make you scorn your Supra, and yet will probably not take its place in your heart nor be the entertainment value.


----------



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

Celica140 and then 350z's


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Porsche, R34GTR and 350Z (sold the UK R34 a bit to early in the end, thought the GTR would have been out over a year ago, oh well at least my deposit earn't them plenty of interest :chuckle: )


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

1 car. Honda CRX v-tec
2.car. S14
3.car. Evo 6
4.car. Supra 94'TT
5.car. R34 GT-R.

Still deciding if i want to buy this car or not. Will have to test drive it first.


----------



## beppi (Dec 26, 2007)

My last 3 cars were : Porsche Boxter S - 996 Carrera 4s and 997 Carrera S sold just now. GTR is my first Japanese car, ordered in red, will arrive in may 2009. I hope will be happy to drive it like or more than Porsche.


----------



## Pete1981 (Jun 3, 2008)

*WHAT CAR HAVE YOU COME FROM*

I had a Impreza STI Type UK, then got an Evo 8 FQ340, which i still have. I was looking at changing it next year and when i saw the GTR it was perfect for me - has 4 seats a good boot and it's faster and far superior to the Evo and that's coming from someone who loves his Evo! I have a July 09 delivery date from Middlehurst, would have liked a May delivery but i personally am in no rush for my GTR. Although i certainly don't what any delays and be told it will be after July. I have never had a Nissan before and for me i am more bothered about the service i get AFTER i get the car not before. Don't want it going in for a service and coming back with damaged wheels, scratches and sounding worst than it did before i took it in!!


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Last 3 main cars M3 and 2 XJRs (current one modded to "nearly" 500bhp by Paramount Performance).

Need for back seats fading, but will keep Jag when GT-R arrives as selling it would only bring me a few thousand, and it's still is a terrific Q car (even if it doesn't go round corners!)...


----------



## pip (Mar 28, 2003)

300ZX
R33 GTR

And currently :
350Z
R34 GTR

Pip


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

rblvjenkins said:


> Last 3 main cars M3 and 2 XJRs (current one modded to "nearly" 500bhp by Paramount Performance).
> 
> Need for back seats fading, but will keep Jag when GT-R arrives as selling it would only bring me a few thousand, and it's still is a terrific Q car (even if it doesn't go round corners!)...


Always wanted an XJR myself (and given the current prices they are a bargain as long as they have been loved) , personally adore pre aluminium shape V8 4.0's. Just out of interest is 'nearly' 500bhp reliable from these? What needs to be done for this level of power?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Punto GT - Wooooosah!


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

Veyron.


----------



## belly (Jun 5, 2008)

The only sporty cars worth mentioning would be a Ford Mondeo ST24 followed by a Ford SVT F150 Lightning which i chopped in for my R32 GTR (Now running 525 BHP)


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

HSimon said:


> Hello,
> This is my first post on the GTR forum.To answer your question, i have just sold a 997 turbo, and am thinking of ordering a GT-R.The Porsche was just a phenominal car in straight line performance, with magnificent quality and panache about it.The only problem for me with the car, was how much money i had sat in it.At the end of the day, its whatever makes you happy, and i was just not happy with the financial side of things.I saw my first GT-R in the flesh yesterday, and have been told to expect a first quarter 2010 delivery, so i am thinking of wether to order one.Has anybody else who has owned a 911 turbo, had a drive in a GT-R?.Really interested in real world opinions on the car.Ive had a passion for the Jap cars over the last 10 years or so, mainly Evos, so i feel slightly compelled to give the GT-R serious thought, and not pull the wool over my own eyes in blinkered fashion, thinking i had the ultimate in the 997 turbo.I am hoping Nissan have hit the nail on the head with this car, as so much has been, written, said and hyped.For me,its the performance per pound that attracts me.Ive become tight in my old age.Still mulling it over before i order, as it will be an order and forget it situation.Also interested in what others will be coming from,to, the GT-R.Regards, SIMON.:thumbsup:


Welcome to the forum, this is probably the best independant review i`ve read by a Porsche owner BLOWDOG.COM :nervous:[/url]


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

gt racer do you really have a veyron? if so id love to see it!!


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

GT-Racer said:


> Veyron.


If you do, I'd love to see some piccies (I am still a sad drooling school kid when it comes to glossy pics of a sports car!!)


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

I think we all want to see the Veyron. Time to arrange a meet at GT-Racers house??:clap:


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

Sorry chaps, I just woke up. What's all this chat!?


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

GT-Racer said:


> Sorry chaps, I just woke up. What's all this chat!?


We're not jealous....

Veyron, sleeping in to late afternoon. Ho hum


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

come on show us the veyron!!!!


----------



## mark.caplan (Mar 22, 2008)

944, 928(2nd to last S4 in UK), 993, 996 modified to GT3 by ninemeister. Last is currently for sale with ninemeister and is in the Turtle Wax photocompetition (for people like me who need to get a life). If you can be bothered vote for me at www.icemycar.com- look in 'iced gems' section.Special paint job not to everyones taste.

Really enjoy the forum. Hope to meet some of you at the motorshow.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

2006 2.5 STi Type UK running 382BHP and 428ft/lb


----------



## Spazpeker (Mar 26, 2008)

UK Supra
UK Supra
Galardo Spyder


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

This veyron pictures not forthcoming - I'll need to see it in the flesh and take a little drive before I truly believe hes not lying:thumbsup:


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

borat52 said:


> Always wanted an XJR myself (and given the current prices they are a bargain as long as they have been loved) , personally adore pre aluminium shape V8 4.0's. Just out of interest is 'nearly' 500bhp reliable from these? What needs to be done for this level of power?


Not that much done to it really. Upgraded super charger pulley, ECU remap, water injection, proper performance air filter and some cylinder head work. 

The car is a 2001 car - one of the last of the old shape V8 4.0's. It is the limited edition XJR100 (I think they made about 500 -you can Google them easily enough) which has 19" wheels, Brembos etc, They only came in black, with red stitched black leather seats, so I look like a drug dealer in it, but frankly I don't care!

As for reliability, I bought it in 2003 with 28K on the clock, and it now has 140K on the clock. Apart from servicing costs the ONLY problem I have had was just once with the throttle bodies. Got some second hand ones for £200 and it runs perfectly again. Cost new about £55K. Value on the open market now - about 6p. Value to me - LOTS more!


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Sorry forgot one thing on post above - it also has a new Paramount "Tiger" performance exhaust which makes it sound like a short block Chevy. You can hear it coming from c400metres (as the actress said to the bishop).


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

evo vi tommi mak


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

Sorry boys. The Veyron dream has ended. I'll just have to make do with the baby version!

Previous car was a clapped out out Golf that I got from my old man for a fiver - It's since been scrapped, but just the scooter at the moment! At uni I had a Renaut 5 GT Turbo, then a Pug 1.9 GTI. Living in London isn't condusive to car ownership...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

HSimon said:


> Has anybody else who has owned a 911 turbo, had a drive in a GT-R?.Really interested in real world opinions on the car.


Not exactly but there's a good write up by Blow Dog: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/92347-so-i-drove-gtr-today-thanks-ben.html

and if you want to know what he drives currently check out this: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/9...rologue-launch-party-ride-nissans-r35gtr.html 
or more specifically:


----------



## timechaser (Feb 18, 2008)

BMW 330i

Performance at this price - looks like a bloody good trade.


----------



## otakki (Mar 5, 2007)

Gosh, most of you sure have gone through quite a few cars... and some very nice ones, too!!! As for me, I have been content with my 240SX (S13) which has been 100% trouble free (not kidding) since the first day I picked it up 18 years ago. That was the last model year in here in the US when I figure most of the bugs have been ironed out.

Eventually will do the same and definitely move on to a R35 toward its final model year and keep it for who knows how many decades. Meanwhile, I will pre-occupied myself with real estate investing and watching money grow...


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

GTR FREAK! said:


> Range Rover Sport HSE for big miles, BMW M X5, BMW M3 CSL, 700 BHP 1993Supra (sungle Turbo), 350z MK 1. Possibly, GT-R 35


Hi Mate -"possibly, GTR 35" - why only possibly???


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

'Good' cars since I learned how to rechannel the wife's acidity:  :lamer: 

Blue Honda CRX Vti targa top (sold on)
Yellow 1996 Celica GT4 (sold on)
Silver Soarer 2JZ 3 litre (sold on)
Mazda-blue Soarer 1JZ TT auto (sold on)
Black Soarer 1JZ VvT-i big single T manual (sold on)
Cream Pearl Soarer UZZ 5 litre supercharged (sold on)
Red 1999 RX7 FD-3S semi track car (sold on)

White 1998 Silvia S15 mothballed 
Silver Aristo Vertex 300 Tom's TT occasional 
Carbon BNR34 GTR semi track car 

Lilac 2002 Turbo Forester CrossSports UK runaround
Rainbow BNR33 GTR UK runaround 

Oh, and a red, lowered, black-windowed 2001 Vitz/Yaris RS with phat exhaust & AVS7 wheels, for the wife, for shopping and extra-curricular activities.


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

supracat said:


> Hi Mate -"possibly, GTR 35" - why only possibly???


Well its like this.... the gtr 35 is going to be a great car and fantastic success, however...and there is a however i just dont know whether or not i want one. i have a car that is faster, a car that seats more and more comfortably, so i just not sure yet why i need one. I don believe that some stage in the near future i will own one but not from new i dont think, i dont need to and hey, this crunch is hitting all of us!!


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Ditch em all and buy the R35:squintdan


----------



## nas3damus (Mar 10, 2008)

I am by nature an Audi Fan;

So I switch now from an Audi S4;

I was "forced" to switch because this Nissan GT-R .. simply represents all I want:

DSG
High Tech AWD
Enough POwer 
Alcantara / Sued interior
and last but not least, a 'modest' exposure; You must admit for a supercar it is apretty understatement car... Not?



Car with previous wheels:


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

what make of caliper is that?? - upgraded brake kit??


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm keeping my Corvette Z06, but will be selling my Ferrari 456GT when the GT-R comes.

As insane as the GT-R's track performance sounds, I will be keeping it for fast family transport as I think the Z06 will be cheaper to run and more fun to use on track. (It only weighs 1400kg and has 600hp.)

Previous cars have included:

Pug 205 GTI 1.9 
Lancia Delta Integrale 
Corvette L98
Ferrari 308 GTB qv
Skyline R32 GT-R 
Skyline R33 GT-R
Ferrari F355 Spider
BMW M3 Evo
Ferrari F430 Spider

Oh and a Suzuki Cappuccino and Smart Roadster Coupe!


----------



## danjam (Jan 9, 2008)

911 (996) C4S


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Never really been a jap car fan, imprezas and evos arent my cup of tea, but this thing really has me excited.
Last several cars have been mainly tvrs
TVR Sagaris
2 x TVR T350C's
2 x TVR Chimaeras
Lancia Integrale evo

heres whats selling to make way

















I will miss the sound though

N


----------



## nas3damus (Mar 10, 2008)

supracat said:


> what make of caliper is that?? - upgraded brake kit??


It's German (famous) Mov'IT; The made this brakes for the 996 porsche.

Kit = 372 mm disc with 4 pods calibers and race pads


----------



## nas3damus (Mar 10, 2008)

maxxwaxx said:


> Never really been a jap car fan, imprezas and evos arent my cup of tea, but this thing really has me excited.
> Last several cars have been mainly tvrs
> TVR Sagaris
> 2 x TVR T350C's
> ...


NICE Car; Why not keeping this beauty; It is not a beemer or audi .. or in general a common car; If I had enough money to keep it .. i wouldn't sell this one


----------



## nidge (Jun 3, 2008)

I am selling a 911 (997s)

Looking at this thread there are a few Porsche cars for sale/being sold. It’s a real compliment to Nissan that they are achieving one of their objectives.
:thumbsup:


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

nidge said:


> I am selling a 911 (997s)
> 
> Looking at this thread there are a few Porsche cars for sale/being sold. It’s a real compliment to Nissan that they are achieving one of their objectives.
> :thumbsup:


would be interesting to hear your reasoning for the switch from 997 to GTR?


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Here's mine....starting in 1987

Alfa Romeo Guilieta (Square Boxy one)
Oldsmobile Delta 88 (Lived in the US for a bit)
Porsche 924
Ford Sierra XR4i
VW Golf GTI 16v
Porsche 944 Turbo
Porsche 911 (8 yrs old when I purchased it)
Subaru Impreza WRX
Subaru Impreza UK
BMW M5 E39
Jaguar S Type R

hhmmm....looking at it, apart from getting the scoobies in the wrong order and, some would say, The S Type R (Actually it's same BHP and very similar to the M5)...it looks like a reasonably logical progression to the GT-R (Next July)

Guy


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

nas3damus said:


> NICE Car; Why not keeping this beauty; It is not a beemer or audi .. or in general a common car; If I had enough money to keep it .. i wouldn't sell this one


Thanks, i think you hit the nail on the head when you said "id keep if i had enough money". Well so would i but unfortunately funds dont allow. tbh id had 5 tvrs in a row and the sagaris was by far and a way the best, i really will miss it but i think it was time for a change, time will tell if i made the right decision.


----------



## nidge (Jun 3, 2008)

supracat said:


> would be interesting to hear your reasoning for the switch from 997 to GTR?


Supercat, to date i have been lucky to own four P cars on the bounce. My latest Version 997 s is a truly great car but the evolutionary approach of Porsche means that with each model comes subtle changes. So i suppose i was ready for something new. I didn't expect that change to come in the form of the "in your face" GTR. I find the car totally refreshing. I like the way it come on the scene to challenge the existing automotive aristocracy plus it has performance that cannot be ignored. Some of my fellow P owner friends would never change to a Nissan simply because of the badge. well badge is not enough to charge nearly £80K for the latest version. I didn't want to stump up the 30K to change. No instead it was time for a change and the GTR more than fits the bill. cant wait:thumbsup:


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

good to hear that the supercar image wins over badge. - btw, what spec are you going for?, and have you a confirmed delivery date?


----------



## nidge (Jun 3, 2008)

supracat said:


> good to hear that the supercar image wins over badge. - btw, what spec are you going for?, and have you a confirmed delivery date?



exactly the same spec as you with an April delivery date. love to see a silver version in the flesh though.


----------



## Ulrik (Oct 12, 2005)

Iv come from:

Corvette C6 Z06 -07 (current car)
Toyota Supra MKIV Euro Spec (550 bhp+) (sold)
3000GT VR4 (sold)
BMW 325ia (sold)

And when the GT-R is released in Sweden or somone willing to sell me theirs in the US, i will buy one.

// André


----------



## JackyN (Feb 28, 2008)

I've come from

1) 2007 Audi S6 Avant with 21"HRE (current)
2) 2005 Carlsson SL55 AMG (current)
3) 2008 Wald S500 (current)
4) 2005 ABT A8 (current)
3) 2006 Speedart 997 CS (sold)
4) 2006 Arden Range Rover Sport SC (sold)
5) 2006 Techart Boxster S (sold)
6) 2000 F360 full hamann (sold)
7) 1997 F355 (sold)

GTR is the best!!!!!!!!


----------



## markwofford (May 3, 2008)

I currently drive a 2005 997 C2S (previously a Boxster S, Corvette, Mustang GT, RX-7 Turbo, 300 ZX Turbo, etc.) while my wifes car (our family car) is a QX-56 (previously Mercedes ML500 and Audi A6).

It does seem that there are several Porsche converts being made by the GT-R. I too hope the car lives up everything I've read so far. I came to the GT-R late in the game (in May 2008) but I'm getting a July 2008 delivery (I happened across one for a reasonable price over MSRP) and thought I'd give it a try. I had an R8 on order, it actually came it but dealer totally screwed up the car order TWICE. The first time in Jan. 2008 - I had been first on the list for over two years and the dealer somehow "gave" my car to someone else to spec out in late 2007, and then Audi gave me a special allocation (a second car the dealer was NOT to have received) at mid year to make up for the dealers first "mistake." I then spec'd the car out in March 2008 and it was delivered a few weeks ago, but I ended up not taking delivery of it - as it came with the wrong transmission, wrong leather, wrong headliner, and wrong side blade! I was buying it at MSRP and now the dealer is probably selling it over sticker at this very moment (if he hasn't already). I do wonder if these "mistakes" happened so that the dealer could then sell the car over sticker each time, despite my deposit and contract for the first car at MSRP? I'm now going to wait for the R10 or R8S (whatever the V10 will be called) if I even will buy an Audi.

In the meantime I hope the GT-R will make a good daily driver. I too had considered the 997 TT, but it is a lot of money and maybe it isn't worth it compared to the GT-R. If the GT-R isn't what I hope it to be, I'll probably buy a 997 TT. My biggest concern with the GT-R isn't the difference in prestige or even quality/ reliability (although Porsche considerably leads with JD Powers (again), I think the GT-R is certainly built to a much higher standard than the general Nissan). Instead, my concern is with the service (and the facility) that I might get with a Nissan dealer vs. the excellent service (and facility) that I have had for the last eight years with Porsche. Any similar thoughts or concerns from others about this?

Mark


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

markwofford said:


> I currently drive a 2005 997 C2S (previously a Boxster S, Corvette, Mustang GT, RX-7 Turbo, 300 ZX Turbo, etc.) while my wifes car (our family car) is a QX-56 (previously Mercedes ML500 and Audi A6).
> 
> It does seem that there are several Porsche converts being made by the GT-R. I too hope the car lives up everything I've read so far. I came to the GT-R late in the game (in May 2008) but I'm getting a July 2008 delivery (I happened across one for a reasonable price over MSRP) and thought I'd give it a try. I had an R8 on order, it actually came it but dealer totally screwed up the car order TWICE. The first time in Jan. 2008 - I had been first on the list for over two years and the dealer somehow "gave" my car to someone else to spec out in late 2007, and then Audi gave me a special allocation (a second car the dealer was NOT to have received) at mid year to make up for the dealers first "mistake." I then spec'd the car out in March 2008 and it was delivered a few weeks ago, but I ended up not taking delivery of it - as it came with the wrong transmission, wrong leather, wrong headliner, and wrong side blade! I was buying it at MSRP and now the dealer is probably selling it over sticker at this very moment (if he hasn't already). I do wonder if these "mistakes" happened so that the dealer could then sell the car over sticker each time, despite my deposit and contract for the first car at MSRP? I'm now going to wait for the R10 or R8S (whatever the V10 will be called) if I even will buy an Audi.
> 
> ...


Mark,
I can honestly say that you would not be disapointed with a 997 Turbo.The only reason i sold mine, and i mean the only reason, is because of the monies i had in the car, and the very uncertain economy, etc, at the moment.I still believe that the 997TT is quicker in a straight line than the GT-R, even with all the tests etc.I bet the Porsche would get to its max speed quicker.I think the handling of the GT-R is superior, although, again, these reports of instability are quite worrying at the moment,although we wait to see any truths in this.Ive deceided not to bother ordering a GT-R at this time,i cant even be bothered waiting for cars anymore,lifes too short.I waited 8 months for the Porsche.If everythings OK with the economy, fuel prices, food prices, road tax,congestion charges, speeding tickets, parking meters, traffic wardens, negative equity,property prices,etc etc,:blahblah: i will probably jump back into a 997 Turbo next year, where i think a cracking secondhand one with low mileage,should be around£70k.Regards, SIMON.:thumbsup:


----------



## nidge (Jun 3, 2008)

markwofford said:


> I currently drive a 2005 997 C2S (previously a Boxster S, Corvette, Mustang GT, RX-7 Turbo, 300 ZX Turbo, etc.) while my wifes car (our family car) is a QX-56 (previously Mercedes ML500 and Audi A6).
> 
> It does seem that there are several Porsche converts being made by the GT-R. I too hope the car lives up everything I've read so far. I came to the GT-R late in the game (in May 2008) but I'm getting a July 2008 delivery (I happened across one for a reasonable price over MSRP) and thought I'd give it a try. I had an R8 on order, it actually came it but dealer totally screwed up the car order TWICE. The first time in Jan. 2008 - I had been first on the list for over two years and the dealer somehow "gave" my car to someone else to spec out in late 2007, and then Audi gave me a special allocation (a second car the dealer was NOT to have received) at mid year to make up for the dealers first "mistake." I then spec'd the car out in March 2008 and it was delivered a few weeks ago, but I ended up not taking delivery of it - as it came with the wrong transmission, wrong leather, wrong headliner, and wrong side blade! I was buying it at MSRP and now the dealer is probably selling it over sticker at this very moment (if he hasn't already). I do wonder if these "mistakes" happened so that the dealer could then sell the car over sticker each time, despite my deposit and contract for the first car at MSRP? I'm now going to wait for the R10 or R8S (whatever the V10 will be called) if I even will buy an Audi.
> 
> ...


Hello Mark

i read your report with interest. I also own a 911S but have decided to swap to the GTR. Again, one would hope that it lives up to all the promises (although there are enough independent good quality reviews to give me the confidence that it should) 

Given that the 911TT was its primary target i would politely suggest that this would be one very ambitious target. I also suspect that time will prove the 911 TT the better car. But only just. And here lies the crux of the matter. In the UK the TT is double the price of a GTR. Orders for the 911 range is falling. I have a good friend who has just cancelled his order. If you want a TT then you may have to sacrifice as much as 5 years age to get a version for a comparable price of the GTR. For me the 911 S just did not offer enough pace. I was looking to exchange for a TT but in todays climate shelling out 100K on a car just didn't seem sensible. 

I would be very interested to read your comments once you have taken ownership of your GTR? Although the GTR interior finish is more 996 that 997, i think the quality more than adequate for a car brandishing this kind of performance. 

Whilst the 911 is the classic coupe shape, i must admit that i am rather looking forward to the dramatic change that is the GTR. I also think that Porsche is devaluing the 911 range with its ever increasing less exotic line up. Here's to Nissan, to take on the pedigree that is Porsche was a very brave step. I just hope that the final product confirms that there effort was worth the while.


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

I've just bought this to pass the time until the GTR arrives
<a href="http://s38.photobucket.com/albums/e134/pingu69/?action=view&current=BiTurbo12.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e134/pingu69/BiTurbo12.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

Real Thing said:


> I've just bought this to pass the time until the GTR arrives
> <a href="http://s38.photobucket.com/albums/e134/pingu69/?action=view&current=BiTurbo12.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e134/pingu69/BiTurbo12.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Well done, nice discovery.


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

GTRAM said:


> Well done, nice discovery.


:chuckle: Actually it was the Peugeot Van


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

markwofford said:


> I currently drive a 2005 997 C2S (previously a Boxster S, Corvette, Mustang GT, RX-7 Turbo, 300 ZX Turbo, etc.) while my wifes car (our family car) is a QX-56 (previously Mercedes ML500 and Audi A6).
> 
> It does seem that there are several Porsche converts being made by the GT-R. I too hope the car lives up everything I've read so far. I came to the GT-R late in the game (in May 2008) but I'm getting a July 2008 delivery (I happened across one for a reasonable price over MSRP) and thought I'd give it a try. I had an R8 on order, it actually came it but dealer totally screwed up the car order TWICE. The first time in Jan. 2008 - I had been first on the list for over two years and the dealer somehow "gave" my car to someone else to spec out in late 2007, and then Audi gave me a special allocation (a second car the dealer was NOT to have received) at mid year to make up for the dealers first "mistake." I then spec'd the car out in March 2008 and it was delivered a few weeks ago, but I ended up not taking delivery of it - as it came with the wrong transmission, wrong leather, wrong headliner, and wrong side blade! I was buying it at MSRP and now the dealer is probably selling it over sticker at this very moment (if he hasn't already). I do wonder if these "mistakes" happened so that the dealer could then sell the car over sticker each time, despite my deposit and contract for the first car at MSRP? I'm now going to wait for the R10 or R8S (whatever the V10 will be called) if I even will buy an Audi.
> 
> ...



Mark i believe the R10 has been cancelled and the R8s is on the rocks so maybe not at all!! Think you could be surprised with the GTR service you will recieve. Again it all depends on your dealer, who is?? 

If they are willing to give you the service that a car of his enormity deserves then you should be very satisfied!


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> Not exactly but there's a good write up by Blow Dog: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/92347-so-i-drove-gtr-today-thanks-ben.html
> 
> and if you want to know what he drives currently check out this: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/9...rologue-launch-party-ride-nissans-r35gtr.html
> or more specifically:


I *think* I recognise that car park...is it in Belgium? :wavey:


----------



## Jadid (Jan 2, 2008)

JackyN said:


> I've come from
> 
> 1) 2007 Audi S6 Avant with 21"HRE (current)
> 2) 2005 Carlsson SL55 AMG (current)
> ...


Blimey Mate !! Either you're a dealer or the richest member of this forum :runaway:


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

In no particular order (other than that which I remembered them  )

Lotus Cortina MKII :bowdown1: 
Several M3's
Integrale HF
EVO VI
EVO VI Extreme 450BHP :bowdown1: 
996TT X50
RS6 Avant (chipped)
Golf R32 (current but GF's)
1986 911 Turbo (immaculate and current)
996GT3RS (current)
E60 M5 (current but the car that goes to make way for the R35)

:wavey:


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

GT-Racer said:


> Veyron.



Dude do you actually have one, a pic would be fantastic due to the fantasticnessism of the car!! :bowdown1:


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

past cars:

E36 M3... 
mk4 Supra 750hp
89 240sx 400hp
Subaru STi 400hp

Current: 
06 VW Toureg
00 R34 GTR

Soon:
E92 M3

one day:
Green 997 GT3 RS



everything i have is tuned...


----------



## otakki (Mar 5, 2007)

KINGLEH said:


> past cars:
> 
> 89 240sx 400hp
> 
> everything i have is tuned...


Wow, what do you have in this one? You must have done some serious beefing up of the chasis and suspension. From my understanding, the S13 stock chasis and suspension can only take up to around 270-280hp.


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

Fiesta 0.950? Fiesta 1.1, Astra Van, Mondeo? Focus 1.6. Focus 1.6, Mondeo 1.8, Vectra 2.0, Omega V6, Seat Leon, Citron C4. So many more rotters. The Focus's were not too bad.

I left out the good stuff LOL


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

otakki said:


> Wow, what do you have in this one? You must have done some serious beefing up of the chasis and suspension. From my understanding, the S13 stock chasis and suspension can only take up to around 270-280hp.


SR20 motor... GT28R turbo....

alota stuff....












its not hard at all to make 400hp with the SR20


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

previous cars:
Mk 1 Astra GTE 1984 retired in 2000 due to potentially expensive MOT failure
E23 BMW 735i 1986 retired at 250,000 miles in 2003
current cars:
E38 BMW 740i 1996 4.4V8 bought in 2003
Subaru Impreza turbo (standard) bought new in 1998

both current cars are staying when the GT-R arrives and I'm planning to keep the GT-R for at least 20 years


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Seat Ibiza 1.4
Seat Ibiza Cupra 1.8 T
Focus RS
R32 GTR
R34 GTR
Also got a Fiat X19 as a sunny day car. 

I had fond memories of the RS though. Was the first car i bought aftermarket parts for, decat + exhaust, new manifold, the xenons from the ST 170 and custom made bonnet with cosworth vents. 









Looking forward to the GTR


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Toyota Starlet 1.3
Nissan Almera 1.8 VTI
Nissan Almera 2.2 TDI
Nissan Skyline R32 Top Secret
Ford Fiesta 1.0 (85'):clap: 
Nissan 100NX GTI

Honda SMX:thumbsup:


----------



## neils45 (Mar 28, 2008)

Just arranged to sell my 350z and buy a 1.6 Qashqai (25k miles per year for work in the 350 isnt exactly comfortable...or cheap!).

After a year in the 1.6 QQ I'll be positively crapping myself when the R35 comes! But still, it means I can cram a few more quid in the GT-R fund so trying not to be too depressed about it..lol


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

thats a gutsy switch mate! - you'll be so missing that power.......!!! - whens your delivery date for GTr?


----------



## neils45 (Mar 28, 2008)

Got a June delivery date.

Going to be a long long year!


----------



## James Buckley (Aug 26, 2005)

Sold my Ariel atom last year which is kinda funding the gtr, also own a Gallardo which is up for sale to make way for my new LP560 in Oct!
Got a horrible feeling i'm going enjoy the GTR more!


----------



## markwofford (May 3, 2008)

HSimon said:


> Mark,
> I can honestly say that you would not be disapointed with a 997 Turbo.The only reason i sold mine, and i mean the only reason, is because of the monies i had in the car, and the very uncertain economy, etc, at the moment.I still believe that the 997TT is quicker in a straight line than the GT-R, even with all the tests etc.I bet the Porsche would get to its max speed quicker.I think the handling of the GT-R is superior, although, again, these reports of instability are quite worrying at the moment,although we wait to see any truths in this.Ive deceided not to bother ordering a GT-R at this time,i cant even be bothered waiting for cars anymore,lifes too short.I waited 8 months for the Porsche.If everythings OK with the economy, fuel prices, food prices, road tax,congestion charges, speeding tickets, parking meters, traffic wardens, negative equity,property prices,etc etc,:blahblah: i will probably jump back into a 997 Turbo next year, where i think a cracking secondhand one with low mileage,should be around£70k.Regards, SIMON.:thumbsup:


HSimon:
I certainly understand where you're coming from. I think the 911TT, with the PDK transmission will be a much better match for the GTR. I know the regular 911 line gets this 7-speed dual clutch trans. (in Oct. 2008), but I'm not sure if/ when the 911TT will get PDK. Depending on the GTR and how well it suits me, plus the reviews and perhaps my driving impression of a new 911TT with PDK may make me go for the 911TT next year. Only time will tell of course. I do love Porsche in general. Although the V10 R8 or maybe a Lexus LF-A might make a compelling argument.




nidge said:


> Hello Mark
> 
> i read your report with interest. I also own a 911S but have decided to swap to the GTR. Again, one would hope that it lives up to all the promises (although there are enough independent good quality reviews to give me the confidence that it should)
> 
> ...


Nidge:
In the US, the 911TT is just shy the price of buying two GTR's. My GTR will cost me $77k ($72k for premium package car + $5k premium over sticker). A 911TT with options as I'd choose runs about $140k (nearly the same $138k of the R8 I had ordered). I agree with the 911 classic shape and it being devalued by other models some, but I still love the look of my car and the turbo. I still haven't warmed up to the looks of the GTR. For me, the GTR represents a good compromise daily driver, although I think the 911TT would fill that roll as well (the R8 somewhat less so). One primary reason I choose the GTR was the lack of a clutch pedal. If the 911TT had PDK now, I'd have bought it already. Although I love shifting/ rowing the gears and trying to perfectly rev match downshifts with heal-toe blips, I have left knee trouble and traffic here is horrible. Thus, a clutchless (no pedal) manual would work better for a daily driver. I've driven a manual for years and have just dealt with knee pain as a daily event (and alway hope for light traffic). However, for a weekend car or dedicated track car, a regular manual would would is fine for me (although I'll see if the GTR will change my mind about that).

As a performance car, I think the 911TT with PDK will be a strong contender to the GTR or perhaps better it, especially if they bump the HP a little and tune the dynamics slightly to keep it in line more (less oversteer). In my opinion, there are two performance areas where the GTR beat the 911TT and both are on a road course (because on a drag strip the 911TT eventually out pulls the GTR). The first area it beats the 911TT on the track is better tunning of the high speed dynamics (better AWD, stability control/ management, and slight understeer) so that you don't have an always underlying fear (regardless of driver skill) of a high speed oversteer that you always have on the track with the 911TT. The second area it beats the 911TT on the track is that transmission. The speed of the shift, plus the smoothness both result in less disruption in putting power down, regardless of skill at a manual trans. Both of these combine to just relentlessly keep nipping away little bits of time from a 911TT (or any other car with a higher power to weight ratio) on a road course.

Even with my Porsche bias and my dislike of the GTR's apparance, I'm starting to look forward to the GTR and I'm certainly willing to give it a hard try. This means as a daily driver and putting it on the track as much as I can too. If it doesn't work for me, there are certainly other tremendous cars that I can look at. I'll try to give you my impression of it once I've had time to get aquainted with as a daily driver and after a few track days with it. Then I'll be in a better position to give my opinion of living with a 997S (for nearly four years - as of Sept. 30, 2008) compared to the GTR.





GTR FREAK! said:


> Mark i believe the R10 has been cancelled and the R8s is on the rocks so maybe not at all!! Think you could be surprised with the GTR service you will recieve. Again it all depends on your dealer, who is??
> 
> If they are willing to give you the service that a car of his enormity deserves then you should be very satisfied!


GTR Freak:
I'm not sure where the R8 and R8S or RS8 stand. I've haven't read anything about the V10 R8's being canceled or possibly canceled (with the exception of the V12 TDI) and certainly nothing about the R8 being on the rocks. In fact, all I've read has been quite the opposite. The R8 is apparently going to even get a targa and/ or convertible model soon in addition to the V10 getting a "GO" with Audi as well. Apparently a few certain owners in the US have already had the V10 on loan from Audi for trials. My dealer in the past would never commit to anything that he wasn't sure of. He has, in fact been adruantly irratating about it. However, he tells me that higher ups in Audi assure him the V10 will be made and he's now willing to put me on the list for that car. As for when it is due he won't say specifically, only... probably out next year and maybe as a 2010 model. I certainly don't have inside information on this, only what I've read from magazines or internet sites (from those in the industry, not individuals). BTW, what I read I tend to take more to heart that what I hear from my dealer. Where have received information about the R8. I'm not questioning you or anything, I'd just like to find out more about it since I've been dealing with the R8 now for quite some time. I'm really getting tire of it to tell the truth and now I'm again at a wait and see. If you have some links regard this, please let me know?

However, the R8 was me more of a toy car and something to hang on to rather than (in so much as) a daily driver to swap out every few years or so. Ultimately, for me the R8 or even an R8S not happening maybe a blessing, as an F430 may fill this roll far better than the Audi. It's just a lot larger pill to swallow and I haven't quite settled on taking the "red pill" yet for I maybe getting into more than I care too (money wise vs. value to me), despite the fact that I've always wanted a Ferrari? Although the R8 is doing remarkable well (for now) I don't think if it will ever achieve anywhere near Ferrari status for most of the population.

As to the GTR service? The service issue with Nissan still concerns me quite a lot, but hopefully Nissan will not let the car (and the owners down) with their introduction of the GTR to the US. This, I'm afraid will also have to be a wait and see as well... 

Thank you all for the replys,

Mark


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

actually you are 100% right, its the diesel that has been cancelled so sorry for that mistake!! YEap i can understand how the service from NISSAN could be seen to be 'worrying' none the less however if you are one of the customers of the GTR there is a lot more in store. From what i hear and am told the service, and opportunities that will be presented to the customers as we have already seen, (silverstone, nurburgring), will be none less than ferrari or aston. 

Hopefully everyone will keep their faith because i fully believe that anyone who cancels will regret it when someone flies past them next year.


----------



## S4RGP (Mar 21, 2008)

Got the new R35 GTR on order - delivery due Q1 '10.

Currently drive an Audi S4, had a 350Z before that.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

welcome on board!


----------



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

Mazda 323F
Honda Civic VTI
Toyota Celica 140
Nissan 350Z (Metalic Blue)278 Bhp
Nissan 350Z (Black) 296 Bhp
Nissan 350Z (Gun Metal Grey) 309 BHP
Nissan 350Z (Dark Blue) 3089 BHP (Current)
Ordered - Nissan R35 GT-R Kuro Black Black Edition Jul 09

I like Japanese cars!!


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

I actually came from this , car wise i havent had anything interesting for at least 15 years , bike wise i'm getting too old for racing


----------



## davebutler (Mar 23, 2008)

Current stable : Porsche Cayman S, Mitsubishi Shogun, Bentley Mk VI (1948). 
Previous recent : Honda NSX, Skoda Fabia vRS, Ultima Can-Am ( self built )


----------



## BlacTT (Jun 23, 2008)

Initial plan: Selling both cars of mine to fund a GT3....

Now: Keep the Cayman S for wife, bought the GTR.... and no regrets. :clap: 

Next: Hopefully.... GT3RS. :runaway:


----------



## THEINZANTIGER (Jul 23, 2008)

1967 FIAT 500


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

*There's posh for you ....*



THEINZANTIGER said:


> 1967 FIAT 500



... I had a 1959 Austin A40 (Mk I, Pininfarina)

p.s. Why are so many of my previous cars in the museum at Gaydon?!!


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Just got rid of the Audi A8 to buy a VW T5 to customise.
Daily drive at the moment is the Evo 8 and a knackered old Escort GTI.


----------



## LuxGT-R (Jul 15, 2008)

Boxster S biturbo (powered by TTP)
Mini Cooper S Works


----------



## Benji27 (Jul 28, 2008)

My First car : Honda CRX 1.6 16V (sold)
Later a Supra Mk3 (sold)
A handful of motorcycles (Honda CBR900 & CBR1000)

Currently, I own a Mazda RX8 and a Toyota Yaris. An still a CBR1000RR.

Only japanese cars... And a Red GTR coming end 2009.


----------



## dilz87 (Mar 16, 2008)

currently evo 7 and mk4 R32...
civic type-r (amazing machine)


----------



## paulg390 (Dec 13, 2007)

Current "fleet" consists '72 Avenger Tiger, '92 Griff 400, '89 911 3.2 Cab, '97 Jag XK8 and '89 Esprit SE Turbo, ,99 BMW 523 touring, and Track prepped e30 2.7.

The GTR is going mean a few of these have to go... '92 Griff sold this week, XK8 goes on sale next... then it gets tough as will never sell Tiger (my Dad had one when I was a teenager and I always promised myself one !), need to keep Touring for "family" jobs, and love both the Esprit and 911... had the 911 5 years so ought to go, but at least I get my top off in the summer.... but then I've only had the Esprit a year so feel I need to give it longer... aaarggh, decisions decisions....


----------



## spill (Jul 18, 2008)

A slightly moddified 350Z


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Current stable consists of Range Rover Sport TDV8, Caterham 7 Academy car, modified '94 Supra, Range will be going to make way for the GTR so the GTR will become my 'sensible' car!:thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

turbobungle said:


> Current stable consists of Range Rover Sport TDV8, Caterham 7 Academy car, modified '94 Supra, Range will be going to make way for the GTR so the GTR will become my 'sensible' car!:thumbsup:


Did you do the Caterham Academy or are you still doing it?

Best fun I ever had! I was in the class of 2003 and wrote about it in Evo magazine. Finished 4th in my group of 22.


----------



## Eric GTR (Aug 8, 2008)

Been a 4wd / turbo fan for a very very long time and had many of them

20v ur quatty (company car @ 19 :bowdown1
Integrale (as reliable as a marina, didnt last long ...)
Red Celica GT4 EVO version with heavy HKS mods
black Celica GT4
white Celica GT4 (avoided the castrol rally decals , 5 years and 100k miles in GT4s and never had a single fault)
biturbo S4 (mtm engine and suspension mods)
biturbo RS4 (I started a little fan website for it RS4.org)
S8 (for a month when RS4 was in for repairs)
Scooby STi PPP
Civic R Type (dont ask, the decent one, not the new fake one)
Golf V R32 DSG (baby GTR )


And im now a DSG convert, have had driven just about every type of auto ever made, s tronic, tiptonic, m tronic, mercs, volvos etc etc and hated them all but DSG matched with 4wd and low down torque = heaven in real world driving.


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Did you do the Caterham Academy or are you still doing it?
> 
> Best fun I ever had! I was in the class of 2003 and wrote about it in Evo magazine. Finished 4th in my group of 22.


Yeah, I did the Academy in 2007, then we had a baby and I had to stop so it was my first but hopefully not last season of racing! I finished 8th out of 28 although I only finished 5 out of the 7 rounds! I don't remember you're tales of the Academy I must admit (I have read every issue of Evo though so I must have read it) but I do remember reading about Godzilla and your 355! We must have similar tastes in cars, we've both had Caterham, 355 Spider and now the GTR! Oh, I havn't owned an R33 GTR, but I did crash my mates one on the day he bought it! (Not my fault luckily!)

Bungle
front page turbobungle.com
Drive it like ya stole it!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

How could you forget the epic 8 issue long battle between David Yu and the Whippersnapper Jethro Bovingdon!

I went on to do Roadsport B in 2004 and did a one-off write up of that season too.

The best fun ever.

I'll expect you to be a top candidate for Driver of the Day on your Race Academy outing then...


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> How could you forget the epic 8 issue long battle between David Yu and the Whippersnapper Jethro Bovingdon!
> 
> I went on to do Roadsport B in 2004 and did a one-off write up of that season too.
> 
> ...


I remember the battle with Bov, just thought that was a lot more recent! Can't believe it was five years ago! Scary how quick time goes by, at least waiting for the GTR shouldn't be as bad!


----------

